# Palmersport - Need some top tips.. - Just got back



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I've been invited to a full day at http://www.palmersport.com/ Next Wednesday

Anyone got any top tips on what to take, what to expect and what do etc ?? Â Never done this before and pretty excited Â ;D

Jason


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I've been invited to a full day at http://www.palmersport.com/ Next Wednesday
> 
> Anyone got any top tips on what to take, what to expect and what do etc ?? Â Never done this before and pretty excited Â ;D
> 
> Jason


1. Wear narrow shoes with soft soles.
2. Don't get pissed night before
3. Forget about your fast road driving - it's slow and irrelevant 
4. Listen to you instructor on each car. Power means power; brake means brake HARD but go on and off them smoothly.
5. Look ahead to next corner when entering the one before.
6. Use all the track and try and clip the cones on braking, turn in, apex and exit.
7. Make sure you spin a few times - else you ain't trying and learning.
8. Have fun, ;D

_he typed whilst smugly looking at his TT sprint winner, S3 sprint winner and kart Motorsport Sensation Winner plaques on his desk. _8)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> _he typed whilst smugly looking at his TT sprint winner, S3 sprint winner and kart Motorsport Sensation Winner plaques on his desk. _8)


Stop showing off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Stop showing off.


I know - couldn't resist. Was going to post willy size too. ;D

Been many times though over last 6 years. Had to decline an invite for this very Friday due to very necessary attendance on Stag do in Prague. 8)


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

> 2. Don't get pissed night before


I cannot stress this enough, I chundered while doing the karts Â 

Simon

_Also looking smugly at his 1st place plaque for A4 T Sport Quattro event, and slightly faded, ill-fitting t-shirt_ Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers...

Really looking forward to it, only nervous as I dont know anyone else that is going. for all I know its me and the Jordan race team  :-[


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I know - couldn't resist. Â Was going to post willy size too. Â ;D
> 
> Been many times though over last 6 years. Â Had to decline an invite for this very Friday due to very necessary attendance on Stag do in Prague. 8)


surprised you have got a picture of it on your sig ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I went about 3 years ago (only time) but also must recommend it as a TOP TOP day!

_he says looking at the numerous trophies (Caterham, Elise, SLK, Karts, Formula 2000, VR6, etc, etc) from his day of fun :

3/10 of a second, off Coulthards Caterham time ;D_

Oh and when the instructor says "Keep that foot planted", he really means PLANTED on that accelerator!! ;D You'll find yourself WANTING to brake, but resist 



> 1. Wear narrow shoes with soft soles.
> 2. Don't get pissed night before
> 3. Forget about your fast road driving - it's slow and irrelevant
> 4. Listen to you instructor on each car. Â Power means power; brake means brake HARD but go on and off them smoothly.
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> surprised you have got a picture of it on your sig ;D


Ribbed for extra pleasure. ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Been a few times over the years (only managed a few second places - karts, SLK and S2000, so no italics for me ;-)). Last went a couple of months ago and I think the current car line up is the best they've had. Quick summary:

1. Clio Cup - very lively, an overgrown go-kart. First time I'd used a sequential shift, took me a couple of laps to get used to.
2. VX Turbo - just point it where you want to go and the chassis does the rest. Some insane high-speed cornering to be had here.
3. Evo - my most disappointing drive here. Would have been nice to have nailed it round a simple circuit, but they've jazzed it up with a jump and a water-splash. Pointless IMHO.
4. Frontera - breaks up the day nicely and removes the lead weight from your right foot ;D
5. Caterham - slipping, sliding, opposite lock everywhere, oh yes! 
6. Formula Palmer Audi - single seater frolics, no instructor, it's spin time! Masses of downforce generate incredible grip in the corners. I really didn't want to pit when they waved the chequered flag.
7. Palmer Jaguar JP1 - WOW! A mini Le Mans racer that does 0-60 in just over 3 seconds. The instructor is wailing "more power" over the intercom as you hurtle towards the armco. As you think "I can't believe he's not told me to brake yet" he screams "more power" and your life flashes in front of your eyes. Add in another sequential box to master (easy by now) and you have the most fun on wheels anywhere on the planet.

General pointers - don't overload on the full English brekkie provided, don't take your cheque book (you'll only be tempted to buy a JP1 - they are road legal and also for sale!), and watch out for Justin Wilson as one of the instructors (it's his day job!). Oh, and enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Agree with everything said so far. Â You WILL approach corners with your right foot planted, when your head is saying you should have started braking 100 yards ago! Â  Â It's a confidence thing!

Be smooth, onto the gas and brake and also with the wheel. Â My major fault was being too jerky with the wheel - probably because I thought the car would never turn in in time!

Nothing I've learnt in 9 years of road driving is transferable, and nothing I learnt from an hour in a Clio Motorsport car was usuable on the road! Â Well almost nothing Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Another tip

- Get someone else to drive you home, 'cos as we all pulled out the main gates we hit the first bend well in excess of the speed limit and most of us didn't even realise. We thought it completely natural to push our cars into a power slide on the public highway  Â : 8)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just got back and have to say what a top day!!

Never done anything like it before, what incredible cars....

Did not do to bad although no prizes, did come 3rd from 73 in the Caterham 7's and only 4 tenths off the leader Â ;D I had never dirven one before and he owned one 

Also came 6th from 73 the JP Jaguar 8 tenths of a second off the leader....

Got a worthwhile mention in dispatches for the most impressive looking powerslide in the Evo V1...

Great cars, great day, very well organised, glad I did not pay Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Another tip
> 
> - Get someone else to drive you home, 'cos as we all pulled out the main gates we hit the first bend well in excess of the speed limit and most of us didn't even realise. We thought it completely natural to push our cars into a power slide on the public highway  Â : 8)


Luckily mine is still in the bodyshop and I was in the very underpowered golf courtesy car on the way home, no dangers of any power slides in that


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

the most important tip is listen to the instructors.

the classic comment to me was "drive it as if you've just nicked it"... err, ok then. Result, top driver out of 60

also you are expected to use all the revs, unlike the Brands Hatch TT's ... please dont exceed 3,000 rpm. Whats the point in that, you can walk round the circuit quicker

p.s. don't toe and heel when downchanging in the FPA ... it kills the ignition, a in built safety feature for when people panic.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Luckily mine is still in the bodyshop and I was in the very underpowered golf courtesy car on the way home, no dangers of any power slides in that


Glad you enjoyed it - I thought the Clio Cups were particular fun last time I was there - the slicks work great.

I've always found that after a good adrenaline download at the track for a day, my drive home is very smooth, sedate and relaxed. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Clio's were my first event of the day it was raining pretty hard.... having said that I found them pretty tough although it was my first time on a track in a race car... It was only them and the go carts also in the wet that let me down on the day... I was really pleased with my performance overall. especially when quite a few of the people there were known by the instructors on first name terms :-/

But credit where credit is due, if not for the instructors I would have been no where... Top blokes, If you just do what they say then things go great....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Do they do these days for the general public, or only corporates?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Have a look on the website on page one of this thread... But I think if there are more than 30 of you you can book and exclusive day or they have open days where even if there is only one person you jump in with everyone else. Some people will be bought the day as a present or earned it as a bonus or something...

I really want to go back some day and will send off for a full brochure


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How much would it have been if you'd had to pay for it yourself?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How much would it have been if you'd had to pay for it yourself?


Â£500-Â£600. A little excessive.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well it could be, but then erhaps it actually works out better value than the one-off experiences at Brand's hatch for example.

I was bought the rally driving one as a christmas present for Â£150. It included about 1/2 an hour of driving around a course that took about 30 seconds to get around.

Overpriced in my opinion.

However, as we were there anyway we asked about the track day experience (audi TT's then Audi single seaters) and managed to get that for Â£50 each.

Much better price.

So, depending on how many things you got to go in, and how long the day lasted, it may well actually be cheap in comparison.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Full day with all the cars is around the Â£500-Â£600 mark....

It was great and I really enjoyed getting a go in all the cars...

Although now I really want to buy a Caterham or a VX220


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry I didn't reply before you went, I've been a bit busy recently.  I did it a couple of years ago and it was by far the best driving experience day I have ever done. 
Most other instructors freak out if you spin, these guys were so laid back. They didn't even seem too bothered when a couple of numb nuts had a bump in the single seaters. ;D
The broad variety of vehicles and tracks really added to the day. Expensive but well worth the money, I would say that, I didn't pay. ;D ;D


----------

